# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Quán Trần Đà Nẵng

## yeudulich

Hầu hết những cuốn Guide book, trong phần giới thiệu về ẩm thực Đà Nẵng đều không thể không nhắc đến món ăn rất dân dã nhưng cũng rất nổi tiếng: "Bánh tráng thịt heo". Và ở Đà Nẵng, lâu nay cũng đã có nhiều địa chỉ kinh doanh món ăn đặc sản này nhưng đa phần đều theo tập quán nhỏ lẻ kiểu gia đình. Riêng với "Đặc Sản Đà Nãng Trần" sau 5 năm xây dựng và khẳng định thương hiệu ẩm thực TRẦN, với 3 cơ sở đã trở nên khá quen thuộc với người dân sở tại và du khách gần xa.

* Trần I : Khu ẩm thực-Siêu thị Đà Nẵng
* Trần II: 04 Lê Duẩn-Đà Nẵng
* Trần Đà Nẵng: :300 Hải Phòng


Có một món ăn ở thành phố Đà Nẵng mà khách từ Nam ra hay từ Bắc vào khi được mời ăn đều xuýt xoa khen ngon. Ngay cả những thực khách khó tính nhất cũng phải công nhận đây là một trong những món ăn ngon dù đó không phải là loại đặc sản nào mà chỉ là thịt heo, một thực phẩm bình thường vốn hay có mặt trong các bữa ăn hằng ngày của gia đình.


Đã có một thời, Đà Nẵng vốn nổi tiếng với món bánh tráng thịt heo luộc ở phường Khuê Trung, quận Cẩm Lệ. Nhưng để nâng món ăn này lên thành đẳng cấp với thương hiệu hẳn hoi phải kể đến quán thịt heo cuốn bánh tráng Trần. Tiếp khách từ phương xa đến, họp mặt bạn bè, gia đình cuối tuần, nhiều người Đà Nẵng đã chọn quán Trần. Dù thịt heo vốn là món ăn hằng ngày trong gia đình nhưng đến với quán Trần, thực khách vẫn tìm được phong vị riêng của món bánh tráng thịt heo luộc.

Nếu chỉ nghe lời nhận xét của các thực khách, khó có thể hình dung được món ngon của Đà Nẵng. Đĩa thịt heo của quán Trần khiến thực khách ngạc nhiên khi ai nhìn thấy những lát thịt giữa 2 đầu nạc là lớp mỡ trắng ngà. Nhưng khi nhìn đến đĩa rau thì người ăn mới thật sự muốn nếm ngay hương vị của món này. Đĩa rau chỉ một gam màu xanh lá nhưng có nhiều sắc độ khác nhau từ nhạt đến đậm như màu xanh ngọc của dưa leo, màu xanh tím của lá tía tô, màu xanh nõn của xà lách, màu xanh lục của nhiều loại rau thơm khác và điểm xuyết vào đó là những lát chuối chát trắng ngà.


Tháng 7 này, kỷ niệm 1 năm ngày ra đời, quán Trần sẽ có chương trình khuyến mãi cho mọi thực khách. Anh Trần nói: Cùng với các quán hàng trong Khu ẩm thực, quán Trần sẽ là nơi dừng chân của du khách sau khi đi mua sắm ở siêu thi, dạo thăm thành phố Đà Nắng và muốn thưởng thức một vài món đặc sản xứ Quảng.


Sau khi đã thưởng ngoạn no nê bằng mắt, thực khách lại cảm nhận được mùi thơm không thể lẫn vào đâu được của chén mắm nêm xứ Quảng. Mắm được pha chế với vị cay đặc biệt từ ớt, tỏi, cộng thêm vị chua chua ngọt ngọt của ít lát thơm (dứa) băm nhuyễn. Rồi lại thêm dĩa mì lá nóng hổi với những lá mì dẻo mà thực khách khó có thể bóc ra được nếu không biết cách đặt nhẹ chiếc bánh tráng vào lá mì. Tất cả đã sẵn sàng cho một bữa ăn ngon miệng. Nhưng nếu chỉ ngon thôi chưa đủ. Để tạo nét đặc trưng riêng của món bánh tráng thịt luộc, quán Trần luôn chú trọng đến khâu an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm.


Chỉ với món bánh tráng thịt heo luộc rất dân dã, đến nay quán Trần đã có hệ thống gồm 5 điểm quán trong thành phố. Với mỗi loại quán phục vụ cho từng loại đối tượng khách từ bình dân đến sang trọng, các quán của Trần đã tạo nên thương hiệu để món thịt heo luộc cuốn bánh tráng trở thành món ngon của Đà Nẵng khiến nhiều người, nhất là khách ở xa đến khi đã dùng rồi phải “nhớ mãi món ngon”


Nhà hàng đặc sản Đà Nẵng Trần
Địa chỉ: 300 Hải Phòng, Quận Hải Châu, TP.Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: (0511) 3752779  
_
Theo vietpages_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## tamtre

nhìn mà thèm

----------


## namnguyen

Bánh cuốn tráng thịt heo ở đây thì ngon nhứt rồi

----------


## hoaban

Ui, nhìn ngon quá, bác nào biết có quán nào ở Hà Nội có món này ngon không??

----------


## thuty

> Ui, nhìn ngon quá, bác nào biết có quán nào ở Hà Nội có món này ngon không??


Thấy đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh có quán Trần mới mở đấy. Không biết có phải Đà Nẵng phát triển ra không

----------


## hoaban

Cảm ơn bác thuty nhé, bác có nhớ địa chỉ bao nhiêu không ạ??

----------


## dung89

ngon thía hả dời

----------


## thuty

Hôm nọ ăn thử quán trần Hà Nội ở đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh (đối diện trường văn hóa quân đội) ngay chân cầu vượt - chỗ cafe window cũ. Nó không phải quán Trần ở Đà Nẵng, mình thấy ai vào đây cũng hỏi có phải quán Trần Đà Nẵng ko? Cũng có muốn cuốn giống, ăn cũng được. Giá khoảng 130-140 1 suất, 2 người ăn 2 suất là no rồi (vì cuốn lung tung). Các món khác thì đắt, view đẹp.

----------

